# Cobalt as tip on a Cruze ?



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

An exhaust tip will not effect the sound of the exhaust. Unless it's something bizarre.


----------



## Modded_CRUZE (Sep 26, 2020)

Well my whole is exhaust is straight piped.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Modded_CRUZE said:


> Well my whole is exhaust is straight piped.


Changing a tip that is strait through won't make a difference in sound. If you add, remove or alter the muffler it would.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Modded_CRUZE said:


> Well my whole is exhaust is straight piped.


I don't know specifically about the Cruze, but with my experience with previous vehicles with smaller displacement engines, a fully strait piped exhaust is actually detrimental to lower end torque.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

JLL said:


> I don't know specifically about the Cruze, but with my experience with previous vehicles with smaller displacement engines, a fully strait piped exhaust is actually detrimental to lower end torque.


It's more than likely beneficial in this case, because of the turbo. Less backpressure means the turbo can spool that much quicker.

But as mentioned above, unless you're adding a whistle tip, the exhaust tip is not going to change the sound.


----------

